

Anyone looking for an intern?? - kiel

I'm a senior in computer science at Oregon State University. I'm looking for a internship to improve my skills and also bring my creative, outside the box thinking to a fast growing company. I enjoy linux development and probably know more languages then C3PO. I'm a hard worker and im looking for the opportunity to prove myself to the software world.<p>Thank you,
Kiel
======
mattwessels
StartupFriends.com is.. email Traci@startupfriends.com for details if
interested.

